# Does anyone have tips on wood dyes?



## vinnie (Feb 13, 2009)

I cut out word art signs on my scroll saw and and I want to finish some with different colors red, green , blue etc. I was wondering if anyone has experience with wood dyes and where can I purchase them?

Thanks, Vinnie


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

Vinnie, Constantines has water and alcohol dyes- premixed & powders. Van ************************* carries Behlen aniline powders but in a more limited color spectrum than Constantines….............Wes


----------



## vinnie (Feb 13, 2009)

How about Hobby Lobby, or Lowes..Would they have them. I don't have any of those stores where I live.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

General Finishes wood dyes are excellent.
mcfeelys.com has them and the $1 shipping is hard to beat


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I use Transtint water based dyes. You mix 1oz of dye in 1 quart of water. Pre-raise the grain on your project with some water, and once dry you can scuff sand it. Then you are ready to apply the dye.

Good luck.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

You are almost certainly going to have to order them on line. Most of the woodworking supply vendors (Woodcraft, Woodworker's Supply, Lee Valley, etc.) carry them. I've read that fabric dyes can work, if you want to try them. I have not, so it may take a bit of experimentation to get the appearance you want.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Vinnie, I've got some dyes. I'll send you a PM.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Another vote for General finishes Dye/finish
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_20?url=search-alias%3Dtools&field-keywords=general%20finishes%20dye%20stain&sprefix=general+finishes+dye%2Ctools%2C533&rh=i%3Atools%2Ck%3Ageneral%20finishes%20dye%20stain


----------



## vinnie (Feb 13, 2009)

(((( WOW )))) You guys are pretty awesome! Ask and you shall receive. Thanks a bundle. I now have some options. I've watered down acrylic paints before and used them to stain with…..,but I'm sure you guys will agree dyes will work better.


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

Is this close to you?

Sherwin-Williams Paint Store
1904 Genesee St #4
Utica, NY 13502

They should be able to help you with different tints or dyes.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

If you're just looking for something cheap that will dye but isn't the best, Rit clothes dye, available at wally world and many other places, will work. If you want the best water/alcohol based, Transtint dyes are the answer. Sherwin Williams has alcohol soluable, but last I checked it was ~$75 for a 16 oz bottle and they didn't have smaller sizes. Transtint comes in 2 oz and up sizes. Anniline solvent dyes are also available.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Dr. Ph. Martin's Bombbay India inks, carried by some Hobby Lobby stores. Buying individual colors not very expensive and no mixing required.

http://www.dickblick.com/products/dr-ph-martins-bombay-india-inks/

I have used both white and black on small projects. 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/93991

There are other brands of colored inks on the market that might work well for signs.

Just do a search for colored ink on line, many art supply stores near you may carry those brands.


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

SW dyes may be expensive but they go a long ways. You can dilute it from 500% to 1500%
Different colors cost more or less than others because of the cost of the pigments. 
Here is a bottle I happen to have had at home. 
The label says it can be diluted with a variety of reducers, *including water*...








Sherwin Williams has different types as well and can direct you to the right product. 
I've even had them give me small cans full for free before when I've only needed a little, although I buy a lot of product from them.

EDIT: I did a whole kitchen with this blue dye. The material was figured Sycamore, the finish was a gloss automotive acrylic enamel buffed to a high sheen. Looked outstanding for a Blue kitchen…


----------



## wtnhighlander (Dec 12, 2013)

For bright colors outside the normal range of 'wood' colors, Rit works well, and is dirt cheap.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

*Keda Dye Inc.* ( http://kedadyeinc.com/ ) has a complete package of dyes (both water and alcohol soluble) that goes for $12.99 (including shipping in the U.S.).

Their kit makes 5 quarts of concentrate … you can mix to get any color you want.


----------



## mandatory66 (Jul 26, 2012)

Well Ill throw in my one experience with dye. I refurbished a old Miller falls screw driver that had the handle painted grey. I sanded the handle down to wood and wanted to stain it the same color as the original handle which was a reddish cranberry. I looked around at all types of wood stain & dyes but did not want to spend $10 - 15.00 just to stain the screw driver handle. I thought about the old RIT dye my mom used on her clothes and proceeded to find a package of the dye in a craft store for about $1.50. Mixed it up dyed the handle let it dry for two days & finished the handle with wipe on poly. Came out perfect. Have been using the screwdriver for about a year an it is still like the day I finished it. Just something to think about, the stuff comes in many colors.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Rit dye is meant for fabrics it is not very color fast for wood.


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

My tip is "latex gloves" Some of them dyes are so freaking permanent you could be going into work with black and blue fingers for a coupla days….

Eric


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

I used J.E. Moser's water soluble aniline dyes from woodworker.com. Worked well for the kitchen built in and kitchen table I made last year. They come in 1oz, 4oz and 8oz containers so you can get only as much as you need.

They also have alcohol and oil soluble dyes on the site as well.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Wood dyes evolved from fabric and leather trades. So would have no trouble using fabric or leather dyes to color wood.

Except for professional wood finishers, furniture re-finishers and restoration trades coloring wood more art than science for most of us.

Today's aniline dyes are not the same products discovered in the 19th century. Toxicity of aniline cause chemist to find safer alternatives. I stay out of discussion whether to use water or solvent (alcohol) to mix to achieve color fast finish with aniline dyes. Whether you use water or solvent to mix aniline dyes colors do fade over time. Direct or indirect sunlight often the blamed for dyed wood color fading regardless of top cost used.

Have read where some woodworkers looking to automotive trade for better products to color wood to prevent color fading.

Stains nothing more than thinned paint might not fade as much, but wood species can affect finial outcome.

Since do not have to mix I like ink. Opaque colors may or may not mask wood grain depending upon wood species. Transparent colors do enhance wood figure/grain if not as color fast not as opaque inks not worried.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

I agree with the comments on fading. If your products are for outdoors, paint 'em or use an opaque oil stain. Nothing else will stand up to UV in sunlight.


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

I agree on the paint if it's to be out in the weather…There's a reason I've never heard anyone say "The house needs a new dye job"


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I really like Lockwood Dye, available at Tools for Working Wood.


----------

